# Nice Blue Marlin



## flingin1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes we sucsefully released him but pulled in boat for a pic.


----------



## crappiecatchin (Aug 6, 2016)

Wow that's a whopper.


----------



## owl (Aug 6, 2016)

WOW what a fish! Earnest Hemingway would have been proud of that one.


----------



## GAGE (Aug 6, 2016)

Very nice, congrats.  Where did you all catch it?


----------



## flingin1 (Aug 6, 2016)

GAGE said:


> Very nice, congrats.  Where did you all catch it?



In the Bahamas.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Always wanted to catch one.. Well done!!


----------



## jdgator (Aug 8, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## Browniez (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice! It's almost like having to slow down a Waverunner you hooked into!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 8, 2016)

Great pic and catch! Got video?


----------



## flingin1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> Great pic and catch! Got video?



https://vimeo.com/171588208  Yep


----------



## deers2ward (Aug 9, 2016)

Killer


----------



## lampern (Aug 9, 2016)

The Bahamas has always been a big marlin hotspot.

Awesome fish!


----------



## flingin1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Anytime we catch a Marlin it's just the same as killing a monster buck in my opinion.


----------



## mr otter (Aug 10, 2016)

Great catches and video!  In the future, if you want those fish to live probably best to keep them in the water.  25% of all billfish pulled from the water die, compared to 2% if left in the water.  Not trying to take away from the catches, great job!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 10, 2016)

flingin1 said:


> https://vimeo.com/171588208  Yep


----------



## flingin1 (Aug 11, 2016)

mr otter said:


> Great catches and video!  In the future, if you want those fish to live probably best to keep them in the water.  25% of all billfish pulled from the water die, compared to 2% if left in the water.  Not trying to take away from the catches, great job!



Yeah man I read that Marlin magazine article as well. Thanks


----------



## smoothie (Aug 21, 2016)

Good job man! Thanks for posting the video


----------

